# Rescue of Crewmen from the Alstern by Lundy Shore Crewmen Christmas Eve 1978



## sandra mcilwaine (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

My Dad, Arthur Saunderson McIlwaine, usually known as Sandy, was on the Lundy Shore (owners Offshore marine, Yarmouth) on Christmas Eve/Day when the Swedish ship Alstern sank in heavy seas 100 miles off the Scottish coast. 

He and his crew mates rescued the crew of the Alstern and their wives/girlfriends and took them into the Port of Edinburgh (Leith).

Was anyone out there also on that day with photo's/memories.

I'd love to pass them on to my Dad.

Thanks very much in advance
Sandra


----------

